# Rubber band glass



## Khanjari (May 10, 2015)

I loved decorating these glass pieces for Mother's day gifts and one for Teacher's appreciation gift


----------



## shunt2011 (May 10, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## zolveria (May 10, 2015)

Those are adorable ! Love it


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 10, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## snappyllama (May 10, 2015)

Neat!  Is that spray paint or some special etching solution?


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 11, 2015)

The pins that I've seen have been done with spray paint, so I would assume that's what this is. However, I've been wrong before


----------



## Khanjari (May 11, 2015)

Yes dear! It is spray paint


----------



## Khanjari (May 11, 2015)

The recipients absolutely fell in love with them.... they did not believe that I decorated them!!!!!! I am going to make me one of those! !!


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 5, 2015)

Made these in silver finish


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 5, 2015)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## Khanjari (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks dear!


----------

